
How Facebook, Apple and Twitter are ending online equality - sunny256
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2960469/social-media/how-facebook-apple-and-twitter-are-ending-online-equality.html
======
gress
So this, as usual, is false when it comes to Apple, and that destroys the
credibility of the whole piece. Any musician can put their music up on
connect.

------
doctorshady
The Great Equalizer indeed...

~~~
norea-armozel
Some are more equal than others. ;)

